# New Ecoxotic E-Series Full Spectrum LED



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

kyle1992 said:


> Anyone planning on buying Ecoxotic's new LED light fixture??! What are your guy's thoughts??
> Here's the link...http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html


On paper it looks OK... at least they moved away from the smaller SMd's and are using 1W (well if there spec sheet is ok either over-driving or using 1.5W LEDS)

timer is fairly advanced.. and not just bells and whistles but functional (ramp up/down)..

At that price though, I'd be hard pressed taking it over a BML XB series..
w/ 2X PAR and same price... 45(3W) vs 30(1.?W) :icon_eek:


if it was like 200 plus change (using a 36" as a comparison).. it would be more appealing to my cheap nature.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 closer to $150.. retail

v3


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

kyle1992 said:


> Anyone planning on buying Ecoxotic's new LED light fixture??! What are your guy's thoughts??
> Here's the link...http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html


I'm thinking that I wish MarineDepot would get around to shipping me mine 

Outside of all of the nifty features, I'm really interested in seeing how these compare heat-wise to the BML fixtures. I just replaced a DIY LED fixture with a BML and am having to scramble somewhat to dissipate the heat.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one on order as well. I'm excited to have LED with customizable color and power along with moonlights and ramp daylight/dusk all in one automated fixture.

Just got off the phone with Marinedepot. They said they are expecting them 6/6/14.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

I will likely be using them in my vivariums. I don't think the satellite + had a "resume" feature did it? ...So you had to reset it back to whatever mode you had it on. Nor did it have the sunrise/sunset* with automated transition to moonlight*. 

I plan on trying BML and probably their controller, but you gotta remember the BML controller is $109 on top of the cost of the fixture... and the multi channel fixtures will cost more. 

The E-series comes with the ramp timer which is at least equivalent to the $60+ dual ramp timer current sells, and looking at the specs with the 4 channel control, and adjustable moonlight it seems more equivalent if not superior in most respects to the ramp timer pro which retails for $120 at marine depot, (but only 15min ramp on the e series timer instead of 30 on the pro).

Specs for the 3 ramp timer models priced roughly at, 35-40? for the single. 65-70ish for the dual, and around 120 for the pro... PLUS whatever the cost of the fixture you use them with.









*VS*










Now compare the BML 24" XB which costs $220 per fixture (the 12" is the one for $139) + $110 for the controller = $330 for your 24" fixture with sunrise/sunset (and Lighting mode that BML hasn't widely advertised)

*Vs*

$200 for the E-series fixture/controller combo in the 24"

In some cases the extra cost/power of the BML/controller combo may be justified... In other cases maybe not so much.

The closer comparison would be the standard BML 24" fixture/controller combo at 180 for the fixture + 110 for the controller = $290 vs the $200 for the 24" e-series. The par on the BML at 24" deep is 60 with 90 degree optics . The par on the E-series is 40 with 120 degree optics, (I'd guess that if the e-series had 90 degree it would be around 60 par at that distance). 

BML has more optics options all of which are tighter then the e-series so it has more "punch" at greaer depth, but in some cases that 120 degree e-series is gonna be better for coverage and keep you from needing other lights to fill in areas... right?

Might be worth wild in some instances where you'd use multiple BML fixtures w/ controller, to substitute 1 or more of those with an E-series. Running each light/lights on separate controllers might open up some interesting possibilities ...or maybe if it's a shallow tank you'll be able to light it fine and do everything you want FX wise, for cheaper with the e-series?

So which is best for you? ...Hell if I know :iamwithst , but make sure you're factoring all the variables :icon_wink For some of us the FX with more power and better integrated ramp timer functionality vs the satellite +, with a price point between the + or +/ramp timer combo and the BML standard or XB/controller combos price point... will make all the difference


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

IF there RGB spectrum is accurate.. it is a step up from other lights and nothing really comparable (BML still has power/spectrum advantage ). 

That chart makes it look to be "deep red" (660nm) and Royal blue.. along w/ a green..

Not sure if that is marketing tweaking the graph or not.. I should be more trusting but.......










Actually that RGB chart has the blue "lower" than RB (less than 450)

Actually after reading the marketing blub.. I'm not holding my breath on 660nm red........ Oh well.. one nit.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Dmarksvr said:


> I will likely be using them in my vivariums. I don't think the satellite + had a "resume" feature did it? ...So you had to reset it back to whatever mode you had it on. Nor did it have the sunrise/sunset* with automated transition to moonlight*.


If they work out on the planted tanks, I want to put them on my vivariums as well. That's where I ran into the heat issue with BML -- I just tried one of their original series 10K planted to replace a DIY fixture (heat sink & crees) on one of my viv racks, and mounted at the same height over the vivs (about 3") temps went up about 3 degrees with the BML fixture. It was the top shelf on this rack, so I was able to raise it another 3", but I'm going to need to add cooling fans to use these on any of my lower shelves. Love the color rendition though. Be interesting to see how the plants (mostly broms and orchids) react. Frogs as usual could care less 

Hopefully the Ecoxotics will run cooler -- would love to convert entirely over to them, remove all of my timers and repurpose the DIY fixtures to grow emersed plants in the garage.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like the light got in early and is on its way. I'll take some pics when it gets in.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my shipping notice a bit ago too. Woot!


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

nonliteral said:


> If they work out on the planted tanks, I want to put them on my vivariums as well. That's where I ran into the heat issue with BML -- I just tried one of their original series 10K planted to replace a DIY fixture (heat sink & crees) on one of my viv racks, and mounted at the same height over the vivs (about 3") temps went up about 3 degrees with the BML fixture. It was the top shelf on this rack, so I was able to raise it another 3", but I'm going to need to add cooling fans to use these on any of my lower shelves. Love the color rendition though. Be interesting to see how the plants (mostly broms and orchids) react. Frogs as usual could care less
> 
> Hopefully the Ecoxotics will run cooler -- would love to convert entirely over to them, remove all of my timers and repurpose the DIY fixtures to grow emersed plants in the garage.


Uh oh another Dendroboard refugee... :help:, This ship is going down! :tongue:

Well with the other guy's wattage estimate of an average wattage around 1.5 per LED, where as BML I think uses a combo of 1w and 3w leds, I'd expect less heat... But the ecoxotic might not have as beefy a heatsink so hard to say for sure. I think they'll work good for me. 40 par at 24" is going to be plenty for most vivs in standard aquarium sizes up to 55gal... probably.

Given that it is just one row of LEDs, even with the 120 degree lenses we might have to either raise the lights to get coverage and/or add some small strip behind it to fill out the back. If that is case I'd just put that light on a timer to come on after the sunrise, but hopefully for most tanks raising the light will be sufficient. Could use the the old fixtures we are replacing for that though.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> looks like the light got in early and is on its way. I'll take some pics when it gets in.





nonliteral said:


> Got my shipping notice a bit ago too. Woot!


I'm jealous of you guys. I'm buying frogs, so It will probably be a month or more till I can order one :icon_cry: :drool:


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Great thread. I'm back from a year break from planted tanks and I'm amazed how far LEDs have come. That Excoxotic LED is sexy. I think im going to have to get one.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Dmarksvr said:


> Uh oh another Dendroboard refugee... :help:, This ship is going down! :tongue:


You know how it is; once you start with the frogs you have 'em everywhere :bounce:



Dmarksvr said:


> Well with the other guy's wattage estimate of an average wattage around 1.5 per LED, where as BML I think uses a combo of 1w and 3w leds, I'd expect less heat... But the ecoxotic might not have as beefy a heatsink so hard to say for sure. I think they'll work good for me. 40 par at 24" is going to be plenty for most vivs in standard aquarium sizes up to 55gal... probably.
> 
> Given that it is just one row of LEDs, even with the 120 degree lenses we might have to either raise the lights to get coverage and/or add some small strip behind it to fill out the back. If that is case I'd just put that light on a timer to come on after the sunrise, but hopefully for most tanks raising the light will be sufficient. Could use the the old fixtures we are replacing for that though.


I should be okay with 120 degree lenses; most of my racked vivs are custom builds around 18" high, and I don't tend to plant in the upper back (not that that stops stuff from growing there). The next batch will probably not get any background anyway -- current plan is to do them all with ecoweb and hygrolon on the sides for mounting orchids, and just frost the background and colorwash it with LEDs from the back. 

My big concern is still the heat; my DIYs are using beefy heatsinks and run barely hotter than the ambient room temps. I don't mind adding fans, but I'm worried that if a fan fails but the light doesn't, I'll have a shelf of baked pumilio if I don't catch it fast enough. I may need to add some temp sensors / alarms.

Still might be worth the risk for the better color rendition -- I really love the look of the 10K BML over my old ww/cw LED mix. I'm anxious to see how the plants do with it, and whether it keeps red broms colored up nicely.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Dmarksvr said:


> I'm jealous of you guys. I'm buying frogs, so It will probably be a month or more till I can order one :icon_cry: :drool:


Cool! You'll want to take it in stages anyway -- get your viv built and planted, seed in some springtails and isopods and let it all get established before it's time to add frogs.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

jasa73 said:


> Great thread. I'm back from a year break from planted tanks and I'm amazed how far LEDs have come. That Excoxotic LED is sexy. I think im going to have to get one.


The state of the art in non-reef LEDs is getting better by the minute. I can't wait to see what another year or two brings.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

nonliteral said:


> You know how it is; once you start with the frogs you have 'em everywhere :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure, frogs everywhere. I'm practically surrounded by vivs in my living room. I've been playing with the idea of Led backlighting too. You could do rock background and/or some terraced style backgrounds that come out into the floor area as they go down from the top. Embed film canisters into the "rock" for egg feeders. Pretty easy to use expanding foam laid down in lines to create rock strata?, cut facets into the faces of the rock (instead of having that rounded foam look), then paint over it with some textured grey acrylic spray paint. Should be safe, but you could take it a step further and seal it with something like clear plasti dip, or clear urethane spray. The polyurethane foam doesn't melt when spray paint and what not, so that is nice.





nonliteral said:


> Cool! You'll want to take it in stages anyway -- get your viv built and planted, seed in some springtails and isopods and let it all get established before it's time to add frogs.


Oh I need to not build a new viv and redo the 46bow, 40b, 75, oh and finish the 30gal storm viv, then go around and remodel some older running vivs... then worry about a new build ...but I probably will end up building some new ones because some of the FX stuff I wanna do will be easier starting with a brand new tank. We'll see, so many plans... not enough money! :tongue:



nonliteral said:


> The state of the art in non-reef LEDs is getting better by the minute. I can't wait to see what another year or two brings.


Agreed, and me either. What I'd like to see is more complex weather FX/options with integrated sound, so when storm event or other events happen desired sound clip is played. 

A light fixture that plugs into PC with easy to use interface that allows the user to create lighting programs with individually addressable LED's so you can highlight certain areas of the viv/aquarium at different parts of the day/night, or have moving shadows across the viv/aquarium etc..etc...

Sound is the big thing we are missing right now I think. Bluefish controller is the first I've heard to add it... Be nice if the fixture itself played whatever you wanted when you wanted it. I want random and timed events with sound.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Dmarksvr said:


> For sure, frogs everywhere. I'm practically surrounded by vivs in my living room. I've been playing with the idea of Led backlighting too. You could do rock background and/or some terraced style backgrounds that come out into the floor area as they go down from the top. Embed film canisters into the "rock" for egg feeders. Pretty easy to use expanding foam laid down in lines to create rock strata?, cut facets into the faces of the rock (instead of having that rounded foam look), then paint over it with some textured grey acrylic spray paint. Should be safe, but you could take it a step further and seal it with something like clear plasti dip, or clear urethane spray. The polyurethane foam doesn't melt when spray paint and what not, so that is nice.


My builds have gotten to be pretty utilitarian. After I figured out that the frogs don't care (about all I do is egg feeders, and they'd be happy with a big pile of leaf litter and film canisters, I suspect), I've started to do them to suit myself. Open cell foam for false bottom, turface & a bit of ABG for substrate, epiweb and hygrolon on the sides. I add in driftwood / cork tubes to support broms, orchids on the sides, a bit of moss on both, leaf litter, and some film canisters back in the back where I don't have to see them. I may rotate in a few other plants in sphagnum and net pots to fill it out. Nothing fast growing and substrate rooted that needs to be manicured every few weeks, plus I can easily take everything out if necessary to catch juvies, etc. With a little more work, I could pull everything out and sterilize it if I have to. 



Dmarksvr said:


> but I probably will end up building some new ones because some of the FX stuff I wanna do will be easier starting with a brand new tank. We'll see, so many plans... not enough money! :tongue:


I hear that. 



Dmarksvr said:


> Agreed, and me either. What I'd like to see is more complex weather FX/options with integrated sound, so when storm event or other events happen desired sound clip is played.
> 
> A light fixture that plugs into PC with easy to use interface that allows the user to create lighting programs with individually addressable LED's so you can highlight certain areas of the viv/aquarium at different parts of the day/night, or have moving shadows across the viv/aquarium etc..etc...
> 
> Sound is the big thing we are missing right now I think. Bluefish controller is the first I've heard to add it... Be nice if the fixture itself played whatever you wanted when you wanted it. I want random and timed events with sound.


I'd like to see it all getting more integrated, preferably without it costing a fortune. I'm in the process of building a new "conservatory" (frog room  ) and would love to have a scheduled / on demand thunderstorm, integrating viv lighting, strobes behind the racks, audio and foggers. All of the component parts are available, but getting them all to happen from a single trigger would be a pain.


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys nice deals on the new fixture http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=654569


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are some pretty good prices.


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

They are. Nice catch!


----------



## wintu (Feb 2, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> Those are some pretty good prices.


if i din't have 2 month old BML dutch xb i would go for it although i wish they we're bit more powerful


----------



## DemonUnleashed (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the sale. Just ordered a 36 inch fixture for my 50 gallon.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

wintu said:


> hey guys nice deals on the new fixture http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=654569


Thanks for the mention Wintu! Always thankful for spreading the word 



Couesfanatic said:


> Those are some pretty good prices.





DemonUnleashed said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the sale. Just ordered a 36 inch fixture for my 50 gallon.


Hope you love the light as well. Let us or Ecoxotic know!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Good to have you guys as Sponsors - thank you.
Now I have a new site at the top of my light shopping list <wink>.

v3


----------



## happybats (Feb 1, 2014)

Does this light have a dimmer option?


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

OVT said:


> Good to have you guys as Sponsors - thank you.
> Now I have a new site at the top of my light shopping list <wink>.
> 
> v3


Thank you OVT. Always great to hear from a senior member of TPT



happybats said:


> Does this light have a dimmer option?


The Ecoxotic E-Series has a remote control that you can adjust each LED color setting and save it. It also has a 24 hour cycle dimmer LED control box compared to the Current USA satellite Freshwater LED Plus. Here is a spec sheet of the Ecoxotic E-series


----------



## happybats (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe I didn't understand the spec sheet but if I were to find that it's too much light for my tank could I dim it to get it to a lower range?


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

happybats said:


> Maybe I didn't understand the spec sheet but if I were to find that it's too much light for my tank could I dim it to get it to a lower range?


Yes, you can manually dim it down for a lower PAR. Now there is no spec sheet for custom dim levels, so you will be just guessing unless you have a PAR meter (Can buy a PAR meter from Hoppy). If you want to wait for a review - I believe GuitarFish might do another guide of the controller preset PAR ratings.


----------



## Agent Iroquois (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd like to see it all getting more integrated, preferably without it costing a fortune. I'm in the process of building a new "conservatory" (frog room  ) and would love to have a scheduled / on demand thunderstorm, integrating viv lighting, strobes behind the racks, audio and foggers. All of the component parts are available, but getting them all to happen from a single trigger would be a pain.[/QUOTE]

Do you mean like this? 
http://www.elos.eu/productlines/lighting/planet-pro~64/products.html


----------



## hsumao101 (May 21, 2014)

I'm very interested in this light.
Does anyone one know if this light has mounting/docking legs available? 
My tank is only 12" tall and the light may not cover the taller plants in my tank when it's sitting right on top of the tank?


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Agent Iroquois said:


> I'd like to see it all getting more integrated, preferably without it costing a fortune. I'm in the process of building a new "conservatory" (frog room  ) and would love to have a scheduled / on demand thunderstorm, integrating viv lighting, strobes behind the racks, audio and foggers. All of the component parts are available, but getting them all to happen from a single trigger would be a pain.
> 
> Do you mean like this?
> http://www.elos.eu/productlines/lighting/planet-pro~64/products.html


I think that may fall into the 'cost a fortune' category  I'd be happy with something like the Ecoxotic + a Lightning Effects system (like the Firefly) that could be triggered from an Apex. I'd like to be able to cover something like 40 linear feet of vivariums, so the cheaper the better.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

hsumao101 said:


> I'm very interested in this light.
> Does anyone one know if this light has mounting/docking legs available?
> My tank is only 12" tall and the light may not cover the taller plants in my tank when it's sitting right on top of the tank?


I know the new version of Current USA satellite Freshwater LED+ can remove the mounting legs so you can hang it. Also heard of people making custom mounts once they remove the legs. 

But for the Ecoxotic edition, you would have to actually ask them about this on their own sponsored forum.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I posted some pics in another thread here in the lighting forum. The light is pretty cool. I'm happy.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They need more Red/Yellow in the spectra for those whites, like 2x as much, you can make up for it a bit with the RGB, but there's only 8 vs all the whites for the 48" version.

I've seen some other companies that got this right.
They also backed it up with more red pigment concentrations and growth rates with similar PAR using aquatic submersed plants. 

In 1-2 years, I would say most planted LED's will be doing this.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

nonliteral said:


> I'd like to see it all getting more integrated, preferably without it costing a fortune. I'm in the process of building a new "conservatory" (frog room  ) and would love to have a scheduled / on demand thunderstorm, integrating viv lighting, strobes behind the racks, audio and foggers. All of the component parts are available, but getting them all to happen from a single trigger would be a pain.


Might check into halloween lightning controllers and triggers... 
I don't know if I'm allowed to post links to other forums so look up this thread on Dendroboard for more info "*Ultimate vivarium storm/weather FX idea and resource thread*"

http://www.frightprops.com/controllers-electronics.html

http://www.frightprops.com/lighting/thunder-lightning-controllers.html

You could use that stuff to add FX to an entire room... Actually if you wanted to do entire racks of vivs/aquarium it might be much cheaper to just rig them all with strobes and these FX controllers/triggers on a power strip plugged into the controller, while using cheaper light fixtures on the tanks.\


Oh another way to do a fairly cheap lightning system for a tank, or an entire room is an LED music controller, roll of led strip lights and a remote controlled CD/DVD or MP3 player. Set the sensitivity so the lights are triggered by the loudest thunder...


----------

